# Carnivorous Plants



## lienluu (Jul 27, 2006)

I just got my order today from http://www.cobraplant.com/ and i was SOOOOOOO impressed with their plants and packaging!

Here's what i got.

Nepenthes maxima






Drosera roseana





Sarracenia flava





Sarracenia purpurea venosa





Drosera spatulata





And they sent two bonus plants.

A gorgeous red venus fly trap Dionaea muscipula 'Akai Ryu'





And another gorgeous Saracenia


----------



## Marco (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice haul on the CP's Lien. I love the red venus fly trap and the spatulata. If you have fungus gnats I'm sure they'll take care of the adults. What's those seedlings you got there to the left of the huge Sarracenia flava? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2006)

That is quite a collection -- so colorful!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 27, 2006)

Do the leaves on the nepenthes stay that orange-red color? Such a stunning color, and of course, the venus flytrap is beautiful as well... I didn't even know it came in a red color.


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2006)

Ahh, that's the drosera I have! They get "large"! Watch out....and let me know when you divide, I'm scared to touch mine but it so totally underpotted now. 

They all look so beautiful. 
(Nice Onc. you've got blooming there too, Lien....See? I am trying to develop an open mind....) :wink:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 27, 2006)

very nice CPs, Lien.

ill post a pic of my plants sometime.


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 27, 2006)

nice collection. wish I could grow nepenthes on the windowsill...


----------

